# How can I delete a keyword from lightroom cc (not just from a pic)?  Also, is there a way to see a list of your keywords?



## Ted McGrory (Apr 2, 2021)

If I have a keyword that I misspelled or simply don't want in my keywords, is there a way to delete it from Lightroom cc altogether?
Also, is there any way to view or print a list of your keywords?
Thanks!
T


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 2, 2021)

Sure. There's a Keyword List on the right side of the Library Module. If you don't see it there, type Ctrl-3.
You can right-click on a keyword entry there and choose "Delete" from the context menu that will come up.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 2, 2021)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Sure. There's a Keyword List on the right side of the Library Module. If you don't see it there, type Ctrl-3.
> You can right-click on a keyword entry there and choose "Delete" from the context menu that will come up.


Wrong version, Hal....the OP is using Lightroom (cloudy).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 2, 2021)

Ted McGrory said:


> If I have a keyword that I misspelled or simply don't want in my keywords, is there a way to delete it from Lightroom cc altogether?
> Also, is there any way to view or print a list of your keywords?
> Thanks!
> T


Click on All Photos, then select "Keyword" from the Filter bar (click on the filter icon at the right-hand side of the Search bar). There you'll see the list of all keywords used in the library. Scroll down to find the keyword that you mis-spelled, click on it. That populates the grid with all images that contain that specific keyword. Ctrl+A to select all those images, then open the Keywords tab (just above the Info icon bottom right). Now you have all the keywords listed which are assigned to the selected images. The list is in two parts, the top part contains all the keywords which are assigned to all the selected images, your specific keyword will be in this section. Hover the cursor over the target keyword and it will be highlighted in red with a red line through it. When in that state if you click on that keyword it will be deleted from all the selected images (and thus from the library).


----------



## Ted McGrory (Apr 2, 2021)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Sure. There's a Keyword List on the right side of the Library Module. If you don't see it there, type Ctrl-3.
> You can right-click on a keyword entry there and choose "Delete" from the context menu that will come up.


Hi Hal,
I'm in LR cc version 4.2 and I had the info panel up.  I hit "<ctrl> 3" and the Panel with "Grid View" came up.  I think you understand that I am not trying to remove a keyword from a particular picture.  I'm wanting to delete it so that it does not appear at all.  I'm sorry, cause I'm sure that I'm doing something wrong.  Let me know if you have any additional thoughts...and THANKS.
T


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 2, 2021)

Jim Wilde said:


> Wrong version, Hal....the OP is using Lightroom (cloudy).


Whoops. Now that's embarrassing.


----------



## Ted McGrory (Apr 2, 2021)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Whoops. Now that's embarrassing.


Uh-oh!  This sounds bad.  Is it something wrong with my version of LR?  Is it fixable?  They certainly do have a lot of products with almost identical names.  It's like the games we had as kids - which of these snowmen are different?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 2, 2021)

Nothing wrong...I just thought you were using LR Classic. See Jim's post above for your solution.


----------



## Ted McGrory (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks, Hal and Jim.  That works great.
Sorry that I scrolled to the bottom too quickly and missed Jim's solution - my bad.


----------

